# old rabbit hunt



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I haven't been on here much lately due to extreme life pressures. But this is a rabbit I got almost 2 months ago with a spalted oak slingshot I made with top slots. The band's were Wal-Mart red, cut 9 inches long and a taper of 1 to 3/4. Ammo was a cat eye marble. It entered the skull about an inch behind the eye and lodged in the brain. Shot was made from about 20 feet. Good eating right there.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shot! Looks tasty ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Charles. It sure was. Pan fried with portabella mushrooms, sweet red peppers and onions and dumped over a healing pile of sticky white rice. Meal fit for a king


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Heaping#


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting welcome back.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Yeah man that looks like a nice hit with 3/8


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Good shot, thanks for the pic


----------

